# Christmas Apple Table Topper



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

I just finished piecing this topper this morning. I thought I'd share a couple of pictures with you.

















I think I have enough of the golden fabric in the Ohio Star blocks for the backing.









Now I need to get my Sept. blocks done. I already made one Rosebud, but didn't like it much, so have another one cut out. I will post pictures as soon as I get them done. 

Winona


----------



## CindySue (Dec 20, 2004)

JUST DARLING, Winona! Great job. I love show & tell ~ It gets me so inspired.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's really very nice.

Angie


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Very cute!


----------



## crashy (Dec 10, 2004)

Very nice!!


----------



## Bits'nBobs (Jul 27, 2007)

Beautiful indeed! Love the combo of greens in your pines. Will you be hand quilting this?


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Beautiful!
karen in Indiana


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

Very pretty! Are you making it for a Christmas gift? If so, someone is going to be happy to receive it.

Love the pretty kitty cat too!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Oh that's wonderful! I'd like to find a book with small Christmas projects.
Great job!


----------



## Countrystyle (Aug 24, 2003)

Very nice!

Nita


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

such nice work !!!! Lots of corners to match up - looks like you did a PERFECT job !!!


----------



## cajunmaam (Oct 14, 2004)

I'm not able to see the pictures.Could someone help me?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

How's this:





































If you still cannot see the photos posted above, you can go directly to MoCraft's Photobucket site by "clicking" here --> http://s68.photobucket.com/albums/i17/MoCrafter/


----------



## cajunmaam (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks Cabin.


----------



## threadneedle (Nov 14, 2006)

I may be confused but a couple of days ago the pictures in the original post were of a pieced table topper with a cat laying next to it. I don't think the pictures Cabin Fever posted are the right ones.


----------



## Dorothea (May 10, 2004)

where did you get the pattern for the apple/tree table top please,,and you did an awesome job


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

I'm confused, no christmas apple table topper there. :shrug:


----------



## MoCrafter (May 19, 2004)

I am not sure what happened, but I went back and redid the pictures of my Christmas Apple table topper. I hope you all can see them now. The other pictures that Cabin put up are mine too (the poncho, and my quilting stash). I am not sure why they showed up. :shrug: I took those pictures to show my daughter how I had folded my fabric and to show her the poncho I crocheted for her cousin. I hope this worked.

Dorothea, 

This pattern is in a book called 'At Home with Thimbleberries Quilts' by Lynette Jensen. She has some wonderful patterns in it. In fact, I love everything she does.  

Winona


----------



## cajunmaam (Oct 14, 2004)

Beautiful job.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

That table topper is adorable (cute model too!). I love the pattern for the trees.

Halo


----------

